# Professional Accounting/Bookkeeping/Personal Income Tax Services



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hello All,

as some may know, I was downsized at my place of employment in December and as such I have decided to once again go into public practice. I am a QuickBooks Professional Advisor and am working on getting a similar designation with the other standard small business accounting software, Simply Accounting. 

Currently I am accepting new clients who need accounting, bookkeeping and tax related services (this includes all forms of individual tax preparation). Should you find yourself in need of any of the above services please feel free to contact me via PM and I will forward my contact information to you so that we may discuss further what services you may require. I do not have an e-filers permit at this time and feel it is unlikely due to the processing time on getting such from CRA. However the software I utilize is Netfile capable so your taxes can still be filed electronically should you have the Access Code as issued by the CRA.

All requests for my services from this posting will receive a discount on services performed either by receiving a preferred rate or a percentage discount. Please feel free to contact me with any questions that you may have.

Thank-you.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

yeah... I am bumping this


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

You should be getting those T4's soon if you haven't already gotten them


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Just a refresher for this


----------

